
The NFL abroad - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2016/10/30/the-nfl-abroad/
======
petepete
The NFL games that are played in London sell out very quickly and people
travel from all over the country to watch; it's the only way many fans will
ever see a game. It's a spectacle.

Compared to Football (or even Rugby or Cricket), which fills stadiums up and
down the country week in week out, the numbers are tiny.

Without being able to associate yourself with a local team it's much more
difficult to emotionally invest in a club. Once the novelty wears off (or the
quality drops), fans will move on.

